# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Το << ασθενές >>  φύλο  και τα ωδικά πτηνά στην ''τέχνη''.

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## ppprc



----------


## ppprc

Να τα ανεβασω και στο αλλο ποστ αυτες τις ζωγραφιες (στο ποστ παπαγαλοι στην τεχνη) ή ειναι οκ μονο εδω;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο σας παιδιά , πολύ  όμορφη δουλειά .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Παναγιωτη βαλτα και στο αλλο θεμα αμα θες, ειναι δικη σου η αποφαση.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## ppprc



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η κοπελα θα επιστρεψει σε λιγο ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## ppprc



----------


## ppprc



----------


## CreCkotiels

> η κοπελα θα επιστρεψει σε λιγο


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


αν υπαρχει τετοια κοπελα ας μου στειλει π.μ. :winky:  :Love0034:  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> αν υπαρχει τετοια κοπελα ας μου στειλει π.μ.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


άξια θαυμασμού!!! με τοσους παπαγαλους... :cool:  τελικα ειναι πειρασμος οι μακαο και οι κοκατου.

----------


## ppprc



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


κι αλλοι πειρασμοι!!! :winky:

----------


## ppprc

χαχαχα
Ειδες καιρος νομιζω να αρχισεις και εσυ την εκτροφη των παπαγαλων  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

και να ξερες πως κρατιέμαι  :Anim 59:  γι'αυτο εβαλα την αγγελια ποιο πανω, να βρω κοπελα με παπαγαλους. αν αλλαξοπιστήσω τουλαχιστον να εχω μια καλη δικαιολογια. :Jumping0046:

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το βλεμα της τσουπιτσας ολα τα λεφτα!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το θεμα αυτο το ανοιξα προς τιμην του γυναικειου φυλου αλλα βλεπω οτι δεν τους αρεσει...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

